# De Luxe Hornet or Hornet



## vincev (Sep 21, 2011)

I picked up this 1956 Hornet today.I will eventually need a chainguard decal .The outline of the old one looks like it was a hornet but from what i'm finding in the 1956 catalog it looks like a DE Luxe Hornet .It looks orange and black but under the tank it is the red and black color combo.Can anyone tell me which model it is?? Thanks


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Sep 21, 2011)

From what i could find it looks like a Deluxe Hornet (Springer Fork) should have WW tires. Hornet would have had Truss Rod fork.


----------



## oempartsman (Sep 21, 2011)

ZZ3Malibu said:


> From what i could find it looks like a Deluxe Hornet (Springer Fork) should have WW tires. Hornet would have had Truss Rod fork.




I agree, only thing is, it looks like the original phantom style chain ring has been replaced with the smaller clover-leaf from a girls bike.

            Pat


----------



## oempartsman (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh, and the pedals are newer reflector style...


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2011)

your correct,it does need some parts help


----------

